# Outboard motor stalls when trolling



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Here's a question related to an Evinrude/Johnson 2-stroke 3.5 hp outboard motor. I do a lot of fishing at low motor revs (trolling) pulling the bait after the boat slowly. I have had the outboard motor since 1997 and it has almost always been running well. Before I began to learn about motors, in my ignorance, I didn't remove the gas at the end of the season and left it in the motor until next spring. I now know better.

Last summer the motor ran ok but when trolling at low revs, sometimes after 5-10 minutes it would stop and be a little hard to start again. Once I got it started it would run for another 5-10 minutes and then stop again.

What is your advice? Is it a question of adjusting the low-speed air/gas ratio (and is there such a screw on a small outboard?)? Or is the carb full of varnish from having it stored off-season with gas in it?

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Jestr (May 17, 2005)

Have had this problem before. If youre handy take the bowls off the carb and see if they have any goo in there while apart spray some carb clean to get the residue off the rest of the parts, needle and seat especially the holes leading to the intake. once all is put back together with new seals, or if your careful on disassembly the old ones, change spark plugs, I do alot of trolling as well and i found that bosch makes a great plug, it has 4 prongs to keep from fouling as much, run 93 and a light mix of marvel mystery oil for a few tanks and u should be set, First few runs run up some high rpms to clean cyls out.


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

*Do I need to buy a carb kit?*

thanks for the info, do I need to buy a carb kit to do what you propose?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its of age, and when you tear into it.....and you tear a gasket, or the gasket themselves are cracked or worn out, yeah you'd have to pick up a carb gasket kit.


----------

